# Recommend me a tyre inflator



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone got a recommendation for a tyre inflator?

It can't be powered from the 12v on the car because one of the cars doesn't have one (Classic Mini). So its got to either be a foot pump or battery powered.

I've had a couple of foot pumps over the last few years - on the cheap Halfords one the frame bent, and Michelin one I bought a few years ago to replace it has just broken.

Is there a decent foot pump option? Preferably one of the double barrel for speed.

Or am I better going for one of the reharagable battery powered options. I've been looking at the Ryobi One+ Inflator or High pressure inflator.

Cheers.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

First of all why do the tyres need pumping up,,have they got punctures,are the valves leaking or is it the rims leaking,,I would get them checked out so you don’t need to keep pumping them up.As for a pump you could get a electric one with crocodile clips to connect to battery.

Andy.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

is an option for the classic mini, crock clips to the battery and any 12vdc powered pump into the skt.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

@tyrefitter - I regularly check the pressures on our daily, and the mini is currently SORN so not moving much and I like to stay on top of it. I don't have any issues at the moment. 

It was super useful having a pump when I did have a slow puncture so I could get it to the garage to get it replaced. They don't get loads of use, so that makes it even more annoying that they break so easily.

Didn't consider the **** clips option - good thinking


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have to have a cordless one in the boot of my car, because a relative is in a wheelchair and relies on me to keep the tyres right, often at short notice (normal chair has solid tyres, but the lightweight chair for "going out" for hospital appointments etc has bicycle type tyres which creep flat over time ).

Had a Halfords brand battery tyre inflator for a year or so, which was fairly garbage - battery ran flat very quickly and it felt cheap.

But then replaced it with Michelin one about three years back and its been impressively good - plenty of ooomph for both car and wheelchair tyres, plenty of battery capacity for same ( you can check and correct two sets of car tyres before it starts to flag ) and the battery holds its charge well for several months. Its solid construction too, with decent plastics and switches.

It is this model.

https://www.halfords.com/workshop-t.../michelin-cordless-rechargeable-tyre-inflator


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks @GleemSpray. I saw that one but the reviews were terrible - good hear from someone with hands on experience.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Yeah i saw that the Halfords reviews are a bit mixed, when i went to find the link just now, but i can honestly say mine has been really decent.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

If it's only really going to be used on cars then I'd get one which either has crocodile clips, or you can get little adapters which have crocodile clips to a female lighter socket so you can use any 12v compressor connected directly to the battery.

A rechargeable one would be more handy if you need to pump other things, but they don't like being sat in the cold and left as batteries don't seem to last, they need more regular use and charging to keep the battery conditioned.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I’m in the old fashioned camp - just replace with a new manual foot pump. Works great for me


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Bought a 12v socket ciggy powered one from Tesco before Xmas. I was at a relatives house and needed to sort their car out as the tyres were woefully low and the nearby garage forecourt inflator was out of action. Looked at Halfords and Screwfix but found nothing relatively cheap. Tesco one cost me £15, you set the pressure and it stops inflating once it thinks it's hit the set point (I say' thinks' as i never trust a single inflator setting/gauge other than my calibrated dial pressure gauge).










I'm sure you could splice a short section on cable and a couple of croc clips onto it to give you both options and still be under £20. Looks like it might be out of stock online, probably need a check any local Tesco Super stores


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

I bought a cheapo one from B&M and croc clip to 12v socket adaptor from eBay. Fine for occasional/emergency use.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

I have two of the Ryobi One+ ones and love them.

They're pretty noisy and take a few mins to inflate the tyres, hence why I just bought a second one at Xmas this year. So now I can do two tyres at a time.

They're very easy to use though and having them battery powered means I can run out and top up mine and the wife's tyres without having to run around the house looking for car keys.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HairyMonster (Apr 3, 2010)

This,
Premium double barrel foot air pump with manometer 10 BAR 140PSI *HEYNER Pedalmax*

I use this for my Caravan tyres (65psi) have had it for a few years, good german build quality, fairly accurate gauge, expensive though.

https://heyner.co.uk/products/air-c...x-double-barrel-foot-air-pump-with-manometer/


----------



## Peirre (Jun 29, 2015)

iirc the cheap ones sold by Wilko stores are re-badged RING items


----------



## diplodock (Dec 28, 2018)

Mr Ben said:


> Anyone got a recommendation for a tyre inflator?
> Or am I better going for one of the reharagable battery powered options. I've been looking at the Ryobi One+
> 
> Cheers.


I have a different version by Ryobi, the best feature is it can be set to a specific psi and shuts off at when it reaches that psi. Very cool and a lot less hassle than dragging out the compressor, attaching the hoses, and dragging it around the car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Just remember that most of the 12v ones are restricted to inflating between set psi and not from completely flat, I researched them for emergency use but have always been put off reviews so twin cylinder foot pump may be answer for some, or if hot home Aldi have a 24ltr Compressor for £69


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> First of all why do the tyres need pumping up?


Not just pumping up but sometimes deflating a little.

As the temperature changes with the weather so does the pressure in the tyres change.

Also if when checking the tyre pressures, that need to be done regularly, some pressure is lost by accident the tyre will need pumping up again.

Why would you not keep some kind of pump handy at home or in the car?


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> First of all why do the tyres need pumping up,,have they got punctures,are the valves leaking or is it the rims leaking,,I would get them checked out so you don't need to keep pumping them up.As for a pump you could get a electric one with crocodile clips to connect to battery.
> 
> Andy.


I think the physics of temperatures and pressures have passed you by!


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Tyrefitter said:


> *First of all why do the tyres need pumping up*,,have they got punctures,are the valves leaking or is it the rims leaking,,I would get them checked out so you don't need to keep pumping them up.As for a pump you could get a electric one with crocodile clips to connect to battery.
> 
> Andy.


With your username I'm surprised you'd even have to ask.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I can safely say never think about buying one of these, I had one and works in theory. Just the sort of thing you don't want to be leaving in the house or car as when the power is low, it beeps constantly like a fire alarm thats wants its battery changing. drove me nuts and eventually took it back for a refund as it never seemed to hold its charge.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/RING-AUTOM...&sr=1-8&keywords=ring+automotive+jump+starter

we now have one of these, well its an exact copy of it anyhow. Needs the 12v but is relatively quick and never given any bother in 2-3 years now. only downside i can think of is you do loose a bit more pressure as the valve attachment is screw on and off as opposed to the much better clip on tab style one like on the previously mentioned Ryobi

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hi-Spec-Co...id=1547481503&sr=1-127&keywords=tyre+inflator


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

neilmcl said:


> With your username I'm surprised you'd even have to ask.


Why I asking is because if he needs to keep pumping the tyres up their must be a problem,,the tyres on my car keep the same pressure all year round,,if one was going down & I needed to keep pumping it up then I'd be checking why it keeps going down,,,,it's as simple as that


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

percymon said:


> (I say' thinks' as i never trust a single inflator setting/gauge other than my calibrated dial pressure gauge).


what pressure gauge do you use mate, aand where do you get it calibrated? would love a proper accurate one, i'm really anal about tyres


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

I got one of these at black friday sales, been spot on for me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282864240430


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

I use these connectors

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/XT30-XT6...22377765919?hash=item33c6bf6c1f:rk:1:pf:0&var

On all 5 of our cars. Make up a flylead to the battery (fused) and you can use it on a battery charger/maintainer and also on a tyre pump. Given the battery is under a cover in a Mini this is a better solution to croc clips.


----------

